# extraction



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Great photos. I'm so jealous of all the people in the southern climes and Cal, harvesting honey already. Our bee's up here in the Pac NW are still building up for the most part.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

we did a small extraction in May to resupply our honey sales efforts then we usually do our large extraction in mid to late June which is normally Tulip Poplar with some American Holly. Weather was a bit different this year. Our Tulip poplar bloomed early with a short but strong flow. Basically I am seeing if your hives were not ready then folks missed out on the Poplar flow. Our American Holly flow was stronger then usual so it seems to be the dominate flavor in this years extraction. 

sometimes we can get a super or two of wildflower during summer months but generally we are balancing out the stronger hives with our nucs and singles to prepare them for Winter. July is our dearth and we try not to touch the hives during this period.


----------

